# 5 hp b&s fun power governor spring problem



## kelcope (Oct 18, 2006)

Model #136212
Type #0026

I received a go kart for my kids from a friend. The kart has been sitting for about a year. I cleaned the tank, carb., etc. When I took the tank and carb off the engine I did not see the location of the governor spring (part #209) before it popped off and now I don't know how to put it back on. I have found several sites on the net to show me some of the info but none well enough to put it back properly. I see where the bottom (small end) of the spring attaches and where the top (long end) goes (t bar piece) but this doen not allow for the accelerator movement to adjust the throttle so I am missing something or not putting something together correctly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you ever find any info on your engine for the governor?


----------



## kelcope (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have some service info on governors from a Briggs service manual, but it is not model specific, rather more general and covers several different models. If you would like me to forward it to you send me your email address and I will convert it over to a pdf file and email to you.


----------



## kelcope (Oct 18, 2006)

That would be great! 

[email protected]


----------



## kilr-tom (Oct 23, 2006)

hey 30yr...could you send me info on governors? I too had a spring break, and I don't know how (or rather where) to attach the new spring. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

kilr-tom,
Check your email, I think I found the info you need, I have sent it to you.


----------

